# Royal or any Camping type Washing Machines



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Basically are they any good, also is it worth investing in one or is it easier to just use the campsite laundry.

Comments please. “Keep it Clean”

Regards
Ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They work well in my opinion, Alan.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you 
Alan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't have one and have no experience of using one but I assume that you will need the space and payload to carry one and that it uses mains electric.
Normally you will have to be on a campsite for mains power and as most campsites have laundry facilities then carrying a washing machine seems a bit superfluous.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours runs fine on the inverter, it's only a small motor and wash cycles are short. Most of us aren't washing heavily soiled clothing after all, Alan.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have one of these and it works surprising well and only takes 160 watts so will run off a smallish inverter.

The wash side and spin dryer are both very effective and we find it very useful when on a longer trip.

The downsides are it needs quite a bit of storage space,you need an external supply of hot water and it has quite a small load capacity.We wouldn't be without it now on any trip of over a week as it is so convenient.No need to use the normally expensive site laundry if there is one at all.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I use mine outside if weather and location permits. Or it fits in the MH bathroom. Can run of the inverter.

If I'm wilding I wash cleaner clothes first then reuse the water for dirtier loads. 

And Aldra gave good advice about putting the biowash directly on the spots and not adding a dose to the water. Then you save on rince cycles.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We use one all the time, while in Spain for the winter it is around 3/4 euro for a campsite machine you soon save your out lay. 

They are not heavy. We have been using one around 5 years now. It is getting a bit sorry for it's self but still going strong.

Andy 

Ps I have bought another one but continue to use the old one until it gives up.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I have just ordered one...£ 66 delivered (eBay)... Watch this space!!


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

We have one fits under the bed and when used sits in the shower. Power from inverter no problem and drains into shower tray?gray waste.
Will pay for itself in no time.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We have one of these and it is superb. Runs off 300w inverter.you can't wash and spin at same time from the inverter but you can from mains.

TWIN TUB


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

DJP said:


> We have one of these and it is superb. Runs off 300w inverter.you can't wash and spin at same time from the inverter but you can from mains.
> 
> TWIN TUB


That is the one I have too. I have once stopped on a deserted layby and done my washing with the inverter and engine running.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Steve 

I’ve just had one delivered from MGD, only ordered it yesterday and it came at 10am great service very imprested, and cheaper than towsure.

Thanks again steve.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Twin Tub*

With all these recommendations it's seem you are nobody if you don't have one!! I've ordered one it'll arrive tomorrow.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Just used it for the first time...VERY impressed...it's all on the line and almost dry already!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

About to order one from Amazon using a load of vouchers so won't cost me any money!

Denise


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Washing machine*

Brilliant piece of kit,so surprising as its so small and light but the results are all good.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Had one of the twin tubs for 8 years and used it last two weeks ago. Recommend it highly. Run it off an inverter or mains wife would not be without it. Paid for itself over and over. Great for smalls and at a push a Duvet cover (grandkid sick all over it). Uses about 25-30 ltr of water per wash. A kettle to heat the water, or now out side shower point 

Wife says, Wash everything. Spin. Rinse everything. Spin. Fabric condition everything. Spin, then dry

Forgot to add. Recycle wash water back into washer. Do not recycle rinse. Wife says better wash with minimum of water.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Here goes....

We had a twin tub, 2kg wash capacity and a 1.5kg spinner - it was ace - ideal for jeans, tees, smalls etc and at a push, bedding.

I tried, (borrowed) one with a 1,5kg wash capacity and it struggled with jeans.

We then bought a larger one with a 3.5kg washer and a small spinner. It is ace!!! We take a couple of jerricans to the onsite laundry, fill them with hot water and tip that into the twin tub!

Here is a pic 
and a review of our twin tub

Russell

If I was buying again, it would however be the 2kg one first, then the 3.5 and I would not have the 1.5 capacity model given


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Good ideas twin tub*



Jimbost said:


> Had one of the twin tubs for 8 years and used it last two weeks ago. Recommend it highly. Run it off an inverter or mains wife would not be without it. Paid for itself over and over. Great for smalls and at a push a Duvet cover (grandkid sick all over it). Uses about 25-30 ltr of water per wash. A kettle to heat the water, or now out side shower point
> 
> Wife says, Wash everything. Spin. Rinse everything. Spin. Fabric condition everything. Spin, then dry
> 
> Forgot to add. Recycle wash water back into washer. Do not recycle rinse. Wife says better wash with minimum of water.


That's the way we do it, if it's quite I have been known to take on trolley to wash room and do it there with extension lead, saves humping all the water & free :wink:


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Anyone ever heard of a pressure washer tub. I bought one years ago at a show and woks well. Downside is that there is no spinner facility so need a very dry day to hang out the goodies.

Uses very little water and no electricity. Keeps the small stuff clean and then a big wash just once in a while. Keeps the costs down and the payload. 

Sylv


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought one more or less the same as this (the royal single one) https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...=1024&bih=672&dpr=2#biv=i|0;d|cMFhPiFhndWsSM:

in Aldi in Spain for our journey home last year for only €29.99. It has been brilliant for us being a family of 6 and no need for electric either as we have a portable 200w inverter from maplin which we had bought beforehand which was on offer for £29.99 and I just plug that into 12v and plug the washing machine into. Washing machine is lightweight with a carry handle. I put it in the shower when in use where it is easily filled and drained. It has a 15 min timer. The benefit over hand washing is that you can put very hot water in, essential for washing underwear.

Only downside, it does not have a spin facility. No problem in the summer as things dry pretty quickly. I've washed lightweight towels in it and rung them by twisting around a post but don't think the stuff would dry well enough in winter without a spinner. I've been looking at a lot of twin tubs with a spin facility but would then need to rely on having EHU or a higher watt inverter. As we don't get away for more than a week at a time in the winter I haven't bothered.

Would definitely recommend one though

Lucy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

aivlys said:


> Anyone ever heard of a pressure washer tub. I bought one years ago at a show and woks well. Downside is that there is no spinner facility so need a very dry day to hang out the goodies.
> 
> Uses very little water and no electricity. Keeps the small stuff clean and then a big wash just once in a while. Keeps the costs down and the payload.
> 
> Sylv


Yes, we had one about 7 years ago - shaped like a large egg on a stand. Yes it got things VERY clean, and you could use hot water etc, but you still had to rinse and spin etc. Not worth it in my opinion.

Also, hard to find these days.

Russell


----------

